# Screen protectors



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you use one and which one? I found a small scratch on my screen and want to get one but I need an easy to install one lol. 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, there's no such thing as an "easy to install" one. While I have no problem installing a DecalGirl skin--even on my 17" MBP or on my iPad--I cannot for the life of me install a simple screen protector on my phone! I've inevitably had dust issues and bubbles and crooked applications. It just hasn't been worth it.

Having said that, I'm looking at screen protectors for the iPad, and hands down, the best on the market appears to be the one from Powersupport. I really want it more for the anti-glare and anti fingerprint capabilities than for protection, but the Powersupport ones have the best clarity after application. Inexpensive ones are not only difficult to apply, but you can get rainbowing effects, blurring, haloing, and other distortions with the cheaper plastic. So it's worth getting the right one the first time!

http://www.powersupportusa.com/product/show/ipad-antiglare-film

I'll edit this message in a few minutes with a link; need to find the one I'm thinking of that pictured two different brands side by side.

Edit #1: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=921023 (This one shows the same image on the screen beneath the two best protectors on the market.)

Edit #2: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=916880 (This one shows two brands on the same iPad simultaneously, one on each half of the screen.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I haven't felt a need for one, and fear the installation process.  The ones I've tried on smart phones cut back a bit on the screen precision and sensitivity, and I already have a problem with precision on touch screens, so just not interested.  By all accounts, the screen on the iPad is similar to that on the iPhone, and is very tough, so I don't see a need.  I suppose I could see some advantages if glare control was really effective, though.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my Power Support Anti Glare. Horror to install, (we ruined one in the process) but a a total pleasure once you have it in place


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I am using the SGP Steinheil and am very happy.  It's great for fingerprints and glare.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally just decided to get one at best buy and have them install it for me. I knew I wasn't going to be able to do that and it was worth the 14.99 to me. 

Melissa


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I almost did that.  How do you like it?


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I got one from box wave and I wrecked the first one.  The second one I installed is much better but The installation isn't perfect. The protector is Awesome.  No fingerprints, no glare and supposedly you can use your iPad outside but I haven't tried that yet cause it's raining.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got a set of three from handheld items.com for $10 and have been very happy. It's so much better with the antiglare and lack of fingerprints, and now that it's in the case I can't even see the edges. Installation wasn't easy or perfect, but it's fine for me.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I almost did that. How do you like it?


I really like it. It does take a few hours to settle. At first it felt a little tacky but they said to put a couple of coats of liquid car wax on it and it should fix that and it did. Almost 24 hours later and it's perfect. Looks and feels great. Installation was 14.99 and worth every penny to me.

Melissa


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

meljackson said:


> I really like it. It does take a few hours to settle. At first it felt a little tacky but they said to put a couple of coats of liquid car wax on it and it should fix that and it did. Almost 24 hours later and it's perfect. Looks and feels great. Installation was 14.99 and worth every penny to me.
> 
> Melissa


I didn't even know Best Buy offered that service! That is great! I would have easily paid the fee to have mine installed. What brand screen protector did they use?


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's called Zagg invisible shield or something like that. They guy who did mine did an excellent job. He really took his time and made sure it was perfectly straight and everything. After it set for a few hours it looks and feels gorgeous. Paying the fee was well worth it to me. 

Melissa


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

meljackson, I had the same thing put on at a kiosk right outside the Apple store.  (Apple employee recommended them.  And apparently, they are outside all Apple stores.)  

How much did they charge for the shield?  Did you get both front and back done?

I only got the front of mine done, and they charged me $35+$5 installation.  (And then she gave me a 10% discount.)
Also had the front of my iPod Touch done for $14.99+$5 installation.  (+10% discount)

They didn't tell me about the car wax trick.  I'm going to have to try that, as mine is a wee bit sticky.  Not bad, but when I compare it to my son's iPad, I can definitely feel the difference.

Edited to add: For those who might be interested, my receipt reads: Zagg Inc.  InvisibleSHIELD  www.Zagg.com

Also, there was a line of people waiting to get these things intstalled both times I was there, so they must be pretty popular.  A lady I was talking to in line said she'd had hers on her iPhone for 3 years (might've been 5).  She was there getting it put on both her new iPads, and getting the one on her iPhone replaced.  There's a lifetime warranty on the invisibleShield, so she was just paying the $5 installation fee for her iphone.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

meljackson, thanks for the tip about the car wax.  I just tried it, and it worked like a charm with just one coat.  I think I'll apply some more coats later, because I sure do have a big bottle of car wax now!

Also just tried it on WWF, and wow, what a difference!  The tiles just glide now!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I only had the front done. The shield was 29.99 plus the 14.99 fee but it was so worth it to me. I could really tell a difference after using the car wax too. Before that it seemed like my finger would stutter over the screen but now it's very smooth. I have no regrets at all. 

You could always use some of the big bottle of wax on your actual car? lol I didn't bother with the car either. As long as my iPad looks and feels nice who cares about my car. haha

Melissa


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

What a difference the car wax made, huh?  I was considering taking the shield off, but not anymore!  

Ha, ha.  Don't you have to wash your car first before you can wax it?


----------

